# Surgery on 8-21



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi...I hope y'all are all having a great day and are ready for a great wkend!

I had my Surgery pre-op today...wow 2 weeks has gone by realllllllly fast - seems like I just scheduled the sucker and its here! I am just ready to feel better.

He did tell me that I would be in for two days. I am going to try and eat right and get rest this weekend and Monday ...I got my prescriptions filled...I have plenty of yogurt, jello, cottage cheese and puddings...am I forgetting any thing? (Oh and books!)

I asked him since report said it showed signs of thyroiditis but also some cell changes what he really felt - he first said 50/50, but then said with the pathologists who tested it he would say 60/40... I am praying for that 40% chance its not of course. He said if it is I would be without thyroid meds for about 6 wks then would be sent to M.D. Anderson for the treatment.

I am a little confused (as usual! lol) the endo that I saw once a few weeks ago - told me that since my antibodies were high that that was good - that it was probably just the hashi/thyroiditis???

Can anyone tell me how long it actually took from start to finish for surgery?
Did y'all just do your natural routines up until the surgery? How was the downtime? Any and all tips/info is so appreciated. Thank yall again for every thing you do...

2.3cm nodule lower left lobe
hashimotos


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Texaschick said:


> Hi...I hope y'all are all having a great day and are ready for a great wkend!
> 
> I had my Surgery pre-op today...wow 2 weeks has gone by realllllllly fast - seems like I just scheduled the sucker and its here! I am just ready to feel better.
> 
> ...


Hello!

Yes, I did all the same stuff right up to the surgery. If I remember correctly, the surgery took about 3 hours. My recoup time plan was to read but I had absolutely no attention span. V-neck tops would be a good thing to have. The recovery is not too bad at all. Best of luck to you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The antibodies tell you that your thyroid is unde attack, but it doesn't clarify if the attack is something like Hashi's or something like cancer. I'm not sure I'd call high antibodies a good thing, but it's not a sure diagnosis for something worse, either.

I had a TT and a central neck dissection. My surgery, start to finish, was just under 3.5 hours. I only stayed one night...most people do...out of the OR around 8:30pm and discharged at 9:00 am the following day.

I don't think you should wait six weeks before going to MD Anderson. Six weeks off meds is a looooooong time.

Yes, I followed my normal routines until surgery. I had very few issues...just some hot flashes/thyroid dump, but no real pain. I felt basically better in about a week and re-roofed our house with my husband 10 days out.

You are forgetting v-neck/scoop neck/button up/zip up shirts for after the surgery!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I was very anxious for my surgery and did not have the possibility of cancer.

Just a wreck wondering how life would be with out a thyroid.

My surgery was 90 minutes - it was a 27 hour door to door event for me. Somehow in the hospital they missed giving me my pain med and I went from 7:00p.m. to 5:00 a.m without pain meds. BIG mistake - stay ahead of the pain and ask for it when you feel it's time. The must have given me an IV of morphine when they realized what they had done as it burned going into my veins and the pain quickly left me. I was delirious most of the night and the nurse only opened the door, never walked in and by the time I was startled she was gone. Hubby was home with the kids.

I cooked pork chops the day I came home, about 36 hours from the beginning of the event. Felt like the energizer bunny. By the 3rd day 600mg of Motrin should keep the pain away. I went into surgery euthroid.

By day 3 I felt nailed to the floor and had them call in my replacement med's.

Day 5, I drove to the hospital and had labs drawn.

Fatigue was probably my biggest complaint behind the extremely sore neck muscles. The incision felt great iced. I ended up having several massages and a few chiropractic adjustments to help my neck feel better - the incision mostly itched when healing. The fatigue got better and at 6 weeks my post op labs were not too bad.

Post op I was found to be deficient in Vit D, B-12 and ferritin deficient. I still do not sleep well but the fatigue has left me mostly.

Fingers crossed you can go straight onto replacement.

Now off to battle menopause :sad0049:


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

I will be praying for you! Hugs!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Texaschick said:


> Hi...I hope y'all are all having a great day and are ready for a great wkend!
> 
> I had my Surgery pre-op today...wow 2 weeks has gone by realllllllly fast - seems like I just scheduled the sucker and its here! I am just ready to feel better.
> 
> ...


Whew!!! I am sorry you have to do this but you will be soooooooooooooo glad to have this over with so you can move on w/your life!!!

As you know, I did not have the surgery but the others here who have will rally 'round; I am sure!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll definitely be praying for you!

Here's a big "high-five" for August surgeries!!! You're gonna do great.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adagio said:


> I'll definitely be praying for you!
> 
> Here's a big "high-five" for August surgeries!!! You're gonna do great.


Boy are we ever loaded down w/August surgeries. Unbelievable and the increase in cancer has myself and others very alarmed.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Andros said:


> Boy are we ever loaded down w/August surgeries. Unbelievable and the increase in cancer has myself and others very alarmed.


I think EVERYTHING happens in August...well...at least it seems that way! I have a crazy number of friends and family members - including myself - with August birthdays, and literally EVERYONE I know personally who has had a thyroidectomy has had it done in August!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Y'all I want to thank each and everyone of y'all for the wonderful information and support you so graciously take your time to give to all who come here searching for answers and understanding! Y'all are an amazing group of peeps! Your information, encouragement and the prayers are more appreciated than y'all will ever know! God bless you all and yours....I am thinking he is keeping me two days because my primary wants me to get some rest away from home since my husband is ill and is struggling. She had talked to me about doing respite care for him and that was kind of a hard bridge to cross with him...but he is going to start going to day care - we are going to start with 2-3 days a week. ohhhh I went out and battled the back to school crowds on this tax free weekend and got plenty of v-neck shirts - THANK Y'ALL!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Texaschick said:


> Y'all I want to thank each and everyone of y'all for the wonderful information and support you so graciously take your time to give to all who come here searching for answers and understanding! Y'all are an amazing group of peeps! Your information, encouragement and the prayers are more appreciated than y'all will ever know! God bless you all and yours....I am thinking he is keeping me two days because my primary wants me to get some rest away from home since my husband is ill and is struggling. She had talked to me about doing respite care for him and that was kind of a hard bridge to cross with him...but he is going to start going to day care - we are going to start with 2-3 days a week. ohhhh I went out and battled the back to school crowds on this tax free weekend and got plenty of v-neck shirts - THANK Y'ALL!


You bring much to the basket yourself!! Glad you got the day care lined up; that is totally awesome.

Here's a Texas size hug!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow, Texaschick...you're an amazing woman!


----------

